# Olson done at Arizona?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Olson to step down as Arizona coach

That whole thing out there has been bizarre.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I saw that go across the bottom of the tv screen a while ago. I smiled out loud.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Anyone want to speculate who's next? Mark Few has been mentioned every time Olsen's retirement has been brought up. Rumor has it that Bruce Pearl might be interested. Steve Lavin's still unemployed.  Any other names? Will they go with the next big mid-major hit?

The other question I have is - what happens with their recruits? They already have 3 guys committed for next season, the most notable being Abdul Gaddy. Dave Telep's already written an article on the situation.



> When reached via text message Thursday morning, Scout.com asked if Olson’s retirement would impact his decision, Abdul Gaddy responded, “Yes it does.”


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TM said:


> The other question I have is - what happens with their recruits? They already have 3 guys committed for next season, the most notable being Abdul Gaddy. Dave Telep's already written an article on the situation.


Woops... Moser already decomitted according to Rivals. So, I guess they're down to 2 guys.

This could be a nightmare for that program. With no clue who the coach will be a year from now, how are they going to be able to recruit _anyone_??


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Pearl seems really happy at UT. Money talks though so you never know. It's odd that he waits until right before the season starts to do this. If he would have just done this last year Zona could have had a quality coach in place by now. Any chance somebody like Bruce Weber might want a change of scenery?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I have a feeling Moser's going to Oregon.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I can talk all day about how terrible this is, but not the fact that Lute is retiring. I cant believe those people that I once said held leverage over Lute in the Miles Simon situation are scum enough to leak Lute's retirement to ESPN, before he had a chance to inform anyone on the team, the players families and the recruits.

I doubt any of the three (Gaddy, Moser, Hill) would have stayed committed regardless, but UA would be in much better shape if Lute was able to announce his own freaking retirement.

The candidates are going to be some good ones. I think Perl is in the discussion, but I dont think he ends up in the final 3.

Mark Few and Jamie Dixon are very good candidates, but not the #1 option in my opinion. Few has tons of west coast ties, as does Dixon. I dunno if Few can cut it as an elite coach at UA, but he sure would be a good coach who would help restore some prestige. Dixon, is a great coach, but can UA afford to take Ben Howland lite? If it coems down to it, Dixon would be a good hire, but not my ideal candidate (although I cant complain if he were hired).

The clear cut #1 candidate is John Calipari.

Cal runs the dribble drive motion offense, similiar to what UA fans are used to seeing for 24 years. 
Calipari is definitely the most high profile coach that UA could land (one of the best in the nation).
Im pretty sure that Cal and Lute respect each other and I could see Lute endorsing Cal to coach at UA... Why?

Josh Pastner.

Paster was a walk-on at UA, graduated and became a coach at UA for 11 years. This summer he left, with Lute's blessing, to coach under Cal at Memphis. Make no mistake, I hardly think this was a coincedence. Cal has had his eyes on leaving Memphis for sometime and if I recall he was hot over the NC State job last year. Cal is the ideal candidate for UA, especially due to Pastner being on board at Memphis. 

If Cal comes in as the coach, he has Pastner to guide him through the ins and outs of the program, boosters, and athletic department. However, UA also picks right up where they left off in recruiting thanks to Cal and more importantly Pastner. In addition, I assume UA loses Moser, Hill, and Gaddy, however I believe a recruit or two will follow Cal to UA (which would be huge) and just incase Gaddy hasnt signed his LOI with UCLA or Texas, I think Gaddy would come back to UA.

Obviously, Cal is going to cost UA some coin, but its a good thing UA has some extremely wealthy boosters (Arte Moreno, owner of the Angels to name one) to help finance the package. Some of you might say, yeah right, the UA booster are going to pay a boatload of money to buyout Cal and offer him a fat contract? Yup, no question about it.

If I had to make a prediction right now, Calipari and Paster are back in Tucson in May and UA is on the fast track back to elite status.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Cal has had his eyes on leaving Memphis for sometime


Really? I mean, I can obviously see why, but I didn't know that.

That's some great insight, TC. I can definitely see that happening when you look at all that.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Calipari and Pastner at UA? That would be a duo that could get them back.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TM said:


> Really? I mean, I can obviously see why, but I didn't know that.
> 
> That's some great insight, TC. I can definitely see that happening when you look at all that.


From a Katz article almost exactly one year ago:

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/columns/story?columnist=katz_andy&id=3066270



> MEMPHIS, Tenn. -- The vote had been taken. It was unanimous. John Calipari was leaving. He was going to accept the NC State job.
> 
> Every assistant on the private jet flying through the spring night in 2006 from Memphis to Raleigh had his hand up. Assistant John Robic, who had been with Calipari at UMass, voted with his leg. It was their way of assuring the coach that they would all make the move to the new school with him.
> 
> ...


The way I look at it as described above, if you throw Pastner into the equation, UA is the next destination. No disrespect to NC State and their fans, but NC State isnt exactly a prized destination like Tucson is. Like I said, I dont think the Pastner hiring was a coincedence. Obviously Pastner is one of the better recruiting assistants in the nation, but Cal hired him for a reason and Pastner took that job for three reasons.

1. Pay increase/move up as an assistant
2. Learn from another high profile coach at a title contending program
3. A quick way back to Tucson in a package with Cal.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Calipari and Pastner at UA? That would be a duo that could get them back.


Honestly, I think that is the best case scenario and the only package that puts UA back into the national spotlight in a matter of a year or two.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm hearing Gaddy is down to UCLA and Washington now after this fiasco, and that he's a slight UCLA-lean. Would be a nice come up to make at the last second, similar to how UCLA got J'mison Morgan out of LSU last year. Our 09 recruiting class is decent but not elite like our 08 class was.

I'm a bit skeptical that Arizona will land people in the Calipari class. I don't think they'll get better than Few or Dixon, although both of those guys are very very good coaches anyway.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I find it hard to believe Gaddy would bump Washington way up his list over Texas.

I think he ends up at UCLA, but Texas would seem the biggest threat to UCLA over Washington from what I have heard.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Tough blow for UA. Problem is whoever they bring in, I doubt will ever be as good a recruiter as Lute. The man always seems to be able to pull out some high profile player to come to the school. Chase is probably wishing he left last year.

As for Lute, he will be coaching soon.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coaching again? hmmm. what makes you say that?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ego


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

HB said:


> Ego


Not a chance...

His ego has nothing to do with any of this. If Lute doesnt come back, KO is the coach and we lose all the good talent on our roster this year along with not having any shot at landing Gaddy, Moser, or Hill (even though they arent coming here anymore).


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I don't find it likely that Mark Few is going anywhere besides Gonzaga in the immediate future.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

TC I am not saying he will come back to UA. He won't pass up the opportunity to coach another high profile team if the opportunity arises.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

another high profile team is going to take a chance on him? i find that hard to believe. not after what's happened the last two years.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Come on TM, you know the way college ball works. This teams and their fans begin to salivate at the thought of bringing a big name to their program. Olsen will be treated as a hero, especially since he is so good at recruiting.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

1) what big name school is going to open up and 2) what big name school is going to salivate over a guy who hasn't had a national contender in years?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I recall Kentucky hiring a guy whose resume was thinner than Olsen's. As for what school could open up, that I am not sure of. How's Indiana looking nowadays?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> I don't find it likely that Mark Few is going anywhere besides Gonzaga in the immediate future.


Arizona, Oregon, or Gonzaga. I dont know if Few ends up in Tucson, but he will be a candidate and has had some interest from what I know. Those are the only three jobs I ever see Few at for his own personal reasons.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

HB said:


> TC I am not saying he will come back to UA. He won't pass up the opportunity to coach another high profile team if the opportunity arises.


Yes he will pass up the opportunity, because he wont consider one. I seriously doubt any high profile school calls Lute and asks him to coachanyway.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

HB said:


> Come on TM, you know the way college ball works. This teams and their fans begin to salivate at the thought of bringing a big name to their program. Olsen will be treated as a hero, especially since he is so good at recruiting.


Lute isnt leaving his home in Tucson for another coaching job, ever.

Lute isnt a good recruiter anymore, he was one of the best. Lute barely even went on the road in recent years and didnt make many phone calls. Pastner had a ton of control over the recruiting for the past 4 years and Dunlap, Pennell, and Geary had most of it this summer.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

HB said:


> I recall Kentucky hiring a guy whose resume was thinner than Olsen's. As for what school could open up, that I am not sure of. How's Indiana looking nowadays?


Indiana is looking great considering the situation. Crean is bringing in a great class for 09.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, Lute is done forever. I also don't think that Calipari is coming to the Desert, although I'd love to see it, I doubt it will happen. By the way, TC I met Donald Sterling in Beverly Hills this summer. Damn dude is a scumbag.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

HKF said:


> Yeah, Lute is done forever. I also don't think that Calipari is coming to the Desert, although I'd love to see it, I doubt it will happen. By the way, TC I met Donald Sterling in Beverly Hills this summer. Damn dude is a scumbag.


Right now... 55% Cal ends up in Tucson. The money should be there as long as the AD doesnt sabotage the search, im just hoping he is fired before the new coach is hired.

As for Sterling... Dude is a scumbag. The real question is who is the bigger scumbag, Sterling or Dunleavy? The Clippers roster is a mess, but at least we have talent. 

By the way, I will resent Dunleavy for many things, but most importantly passing over Bayless made me want to do horrible things on draft night...


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> I find it hard to believe Gaddy would bump Washington way up his list over Texas.
> 
> I think he ends up at UCLA, but Texas would seem the biggest threat to UCLA over Washington from what I have heard.


My money's on Washington actually. I think he's staying close to home. They're going to be tough to beat.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

TucsonClip said:


> Arizona, Oregon, or Gonzaga. I dont know if Few ends up in Tucson, but he will be a candidate and has had some interest from what I know. Those are the only three jobs I ever see Few at for his own personal reasons.


You're probably right. But I see Oregon and Gonzaga as much more likely. Much more familiar territory.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

A press conference was just held today at McKale center on behalf of Lute by his doctors and daughter. 

They informed everyone that Lute suffered a stroke and his doctors advised him to step down as head coach. They expect him to make a full recovery.

You can check those ego comments at the door along with all those putred so called fans that bashed Lute for abandoning the program.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

More info on his condition


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

http://www.azstarnet.com/sn/fromcomments/264532.php





> Lute Olson had a small stroke in the frontal part of his brain in the past year, which resulted in severe depression and changes in judgment, his doctor said today.
> 
> Dr. Steven Knope said his motor function "was perfectly normal." In the past few weeks, Knope began to treat what appeared to be depression, to which he did not respond.
> 
> ...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> You can check those ego comments at the door along with all those putred so called fans that bashed Lute for abandoning the program.


and what about the ones that bashed the athletic department for forcing him out? :biggrin:


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TM said:


> and what about the ones that bashed the athletic department for forcing him out? :biggrin:



Those are some of the people I am talking about. Whoever released that information to Dick Vitale should feel terrible now as should those in the AD and booster club who wanted him fired last season.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Wow, that was quick...

Gaddy, one of nation's top prep prospects, to sign with Huskies


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TM said:


> Wow, that was quick...
> 
> Gaddy, one of nation's top prep prospects, to sign with Huskies


It sure was, I cant blame the kid for wanting to stay close to home but going to Washington was far from his best opportunity to prepare for the NBA. I can see why he might not want to go to UCLA, but I figured he would have put some serious though into Texas considering his buddy Avery bradley is going to be there and they landed Daniel Bejarano.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> It sure was, I cant blame the kid for wanting to stay close to home but going to Washington was far from his best opportunity to prepare for the NBA.


I was hoping he was going to head to UCLA, but it's obvious his playing time was going to be severely cut as compared to UW. He's likely a one-n-done, even more reason to head to the Huskies.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Gaddy will stay two years beacuse he is only 17.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

No Darren Collison and the kid's likely to be one-and-done.... he was worried about PT??? hmm....


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

TM said:


> No Darren Collison and the kid's likely to be one-and-done.... he was worried about PT??? hmm....


Remains to be seen how good he will be, but Jerime Anderson will still be there. Bruin fans are also hoping that Jrue will return for a second season (IMO unlikely if he plays as well as the hype), potentially eating more into his PT. At UW, it'll be his team from day 1.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Like I said, Gaddy ended up at UW. He should've gone to UCLA but he wants to play in a less structured offense.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Just read on GOAZCATS that Withey just left the program as well. TusconClip do you have any eligibility left? Your school is going to need you in case anyone gets in foul trouble.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gaddy will be just fine at Washington. He probably won't be one and done but he will be fine.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

End of an era, Lute had a fantastic run there. It stings losing the senior recruits, but it should be the most desirable free agent college coaching destination in the summer. AZ may have to rebrand themselves post-Lute, but the program still holds a lot prestige; enough prestige to get serious looks from many guys on NBA coaching staffs. 2009-2010 will be a rough year with Chase, and possibly Hill, gone. Horne may average 30ppg, lol.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Scuall said:


> Just read on GOAZCATS that Withey just left the program as well. TusconClip do you have any eligibility left? Your school is going to need you in case anyone gets in foul trouble.


I think we should hold try outs like Texas Tech did, except it would be for a starting spot at PF/C.


----------

